# Johan on Fire!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Strikeout #17! Unreal...hopefully they'll let him pitch the 9th.

:bowdown:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

17 K's is a new Twins record. He deserved it.

I'm just happy that Nathan didn't blow it, after his error.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I didn't see the game but I seen him on the news and I can't believe they didn't have him pitch the 9th. :eyeroll:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Springer said:


> I didn't see the game but I seen him on the news and I can't believe they didn't have him pitch the 9th. :eyeroll:


I saw the game and cannot believe he did not pitch the ninth, unbelievable performance!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I listened to it on the way home from Eveleth. Unbelievable!

My favorite was the very audible BOOING of Gardy and Rick in the ninth when Nathan took the field. The way he was rockin and rollin' Jo-jo coulda had 20. He was just burning the fastballs in the 91-93 mph range even into the EIGHTH!

Needless to say, it was an impressive day, and I knew in the third, we were going to see a career game from #57. When Sosa broke up the no-no in the 4th, I was a bit disappointed, but when the KKKKKKs kept mounting, and the record was announced as only 15, his personal best was 14, and the season high was 16 I knew he was gonna do them all in.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Too bad we need an output like that from our pitchers in order to be in the games!! I am tired of the 2-1 or 1-0 scores!!! :eyeroll: It ain't gonna be enough!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe instead of *****ing about how management isn't picking up hitters to show their confidence in the team before the deadline, Mauer, Hunter and Morneau should start swinging the sticks a little better. Then we won't see 2-1 and 1-0 games. Or worse, 7-2 games and 5-0 games.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Morneau is second in HR's and Hunter has crept up to be tied for fourth in the leauge. They still only hit one every 75 at bats!!!

That is pathetic. While I agree that they are a slumping offense and the big three have sut down as of late, they definately need some help.

Kuble watched another third strike go by last night!!!!! uke: uke:


----------

